# EOBlind



## Cride5 (May 22, 2009)

Orient all edges and place the DF + DB edges with your eyes closed. Anyone ever tried it? 

Requires mental tracking of quite a number of pieces. Great training for your spatial reasoning skills if you're a blind cuber! EO isn't too bad, but placing the edges on difficult EO cases can be an interesting challenge


----------



## Ellis (May 22, 2009)

I don't think this would be hard at all for anyone that does 3OP. I actually think it would be quite easy. Even if you were referring only to the ZZ method, which you didn't say, I don't think it would be all that hard for someone who really practices EOLine. About how many moves is an EOLine?


----------



## Cride5 (May 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I don't think this would be hard at all for anyone that does 3OP. I actually think it would be quite easy. Even if you were referring only to the ZZ method, which you didn't say, I don't think it would be all that hard for someone who really practices EOLine. About how many moves is an EOLine?



Move count is just over 6 average. As a ZZ'er, I'm quite used to EO, so no its not too hard. Last go I got 8/10, including more complex cases with 6 and 10 bad edges. 

3OP isn't very move-count friendly. See if you can do it in no more than 9 moves. If its not hard enough, you could always try EOCross 

Give it a go, what do you think?


----------



## Ellis (May 22, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> From what little I know about blind methods, pieces are being solved one-by-one. So although the solve sequence needs to be memorised, only one piece (or at most two pieces) are being tracked as you turn the cube. With EOLine, you not only need to track all bad edges as you manipulate them, but also the DF and DB pieces. If its not hard enough, you could always try EOCross!



That really depends on your bld method. I don't really track any cubies at all. And for methods where you do track pieces, you're probably solving more than 1 at a time. But anyway... yea, EOCross blind would be much harder. I'd think that it should be the goal of anyone whose serious about ZZ to be able to do the EOLine blind without a whole lot of effort.

ahh you edited out the only part I quoted. I don't do ZZ, but I'll try EOLine blind once.

edit- okay, got it my first try. Wasn't hard at all  8 bad edges, and I still do EO then line because I don't practice ZZ. It was 7 moves.

edit 2- Tried the EOCross blind and got it on my first try also. 8 moves with 2 bad edges, still did EO then cross. But yea, much harder.


----------



## Cride5 (May 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> That really depends on your bld method. I don't really track any cubies at all. And for methods where you do track pieces, you're probably solving more than 1 at a time. But anyway... yea, EOCross blind would be much harder. I'd think that it should be the goal of anyone whose serious about ZZ to be able to do the EOLine blind without a whole lot of effort.
> 
> ahh you edited out the only part I quoted. I don't do ZZ, but I'll try EOLine blind once.



Yea, soz - jus did a bit more research on 3OP, n realised its quite different from M2/Old Pochman. However, all the methods still use algs which isolate certain parts of the cube. To keep move count down, EOLine uses no algs, but manipulates pieces one turn at a time, making it quite interesting for your brain 

I kinda suggested it because that's what I'm currently doing to train my EOLine. The difficulty really depends on the number of disoriented edges. 4 is easy, 2, 8 and 12 is moderate. 6 and 10 are quite hard!

EDIT:


Ellis said:


> edit 2- Tried the EOCross blind and got it on my first try also. 8 moves with 2 bad edges, still did EO then cross. But yea, much harder.


What's your success rate if you do a few?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> What's your success rate if you do a few?


more importantly, what are your times?


----------



## Ellis (May 22, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Ellis said:
> ...


For cross right? Just tried three more times, all successes. 
1) 4 bad edges - 7 moves
2) 6 bad edges - 10 moves 
3) 4 bad edges - 9 moves 

I'm really inefficient



Stachuk1992 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your success rate if you do a few?
> ...



Yea that's a good question. Didn't time them, but incredibly long inspection. But hey, I don't practice ZZ so I have an excuse.


----------



## Cride5 (May 22, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT:
> ...


That's not to bad for EOCross, avg move count I gave was for EOLine, deffo add at least a couple for cross!



Ellis said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Inspection's always a killer for me too if I'm adding the line. 

EDIT: Here's what I got. 10/12, 6.19avg - not great, but I guess that's why I'm practising 
Edges .. Time
4 .. 6.63
6 .. 16.23 (DF/DB edges swapped, so technically a DNF)
4 .. 6.96
8 .. 07.09
6 .. 05.62 (DB edge out-of-place, FAIL)
6 .. 4.18
4 .. 4.65
6 .. 5.58
4 .. 5.62
2 .. 4.82
8 .. 6.54
6 .. 9.78


----------



## blah (May 24, 2009)

Wrong sub-forum -.-

Doing EOLine BLD has nothing to do with BLD cubing whatsoever. It's the same as doing cross BLD.


----------

